# Theonomy: A Reformed Critique



## sastark (Oct 28, 2004)

This book was mentioned in another thread. Could anyone who knows more about it please give me some details? Author, Publisher, ISBN if possible, etc.

I am VERY interested in reading this book. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 28, 2004)

It was a book published in 1990 by various faculty members of Westminster Theological Seminary as a response to many of the Theonomic writings of the past few years. I may also read the book sometime if I can get a copy - but if you read it, don't neglect the book written in response to it as well.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2004)

As a theonomist I also wanted to read it, but alas, it is out of print. However, I have heard Bahnsen's lectures on the book.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 29, 2004)

I managed to pick my copy up used. If possible you should definitely get a copy. If you can't get one, check out a local seminary or try for an interlibrary loan.

Here's the general information about the book along with a listing of the contents.

Used Books at Amazon - $60.00 and up
*Theonomy: A Reformed Critique*Edited By: William S. Barker & W. Robert Godrey
ISBN: 0-310-52171-8
Publisher: Zondervan
Copyright 1990

TOC

Preface

Part One: Theonomy and Biblical Law: Basic Considerations
1. May we use the term "Theonomy" for our application of biblical law? Robert D. Knudsen
2. God's law and Mosaic Punishments Today - Tremper Longman III

Part Two: Theonomy and Biblical Theologies: Systematic Approaches
3. Theonomy in relation to dispensational and covenant theologies - Bruce K. Waltke
4. The One, The Many and theonomy - John Frame
5. Effects of Interpretive frameworks on the application of the Old Testament Law - Vern S. Poythress

Part Three: Theonomy and Covenant Continuity: New Testament Evidences
6. The New Testament Use of the Pentateuch: Implications for the Theonomic Movement - Dan G. McCartney
7. Is the law against the promises? The significance of Galatians 3:21 for covenant continuity - Moises Silva
8. The Epistle to the Hebrews and the Mosaic Penal Sanctions - Dennis E. Johnson

Part Four: Theonomy and Triumphalist Dangers: Specific Concerns
9. Theonomy and Eschatology: Reflections on Postmillennialism - Richard B. Gaffin, Jr.
10. Theonomy, Pluralism, and the Bible - William S. Barker
11. The Theonomic Attraction - John R. Muether
12. Theonomy and the Poor: Some Reflections - Timothy J. Keller.

Part Five: Theonomy and the Reformed Heritage: Historical Connections
13. Calvin and Theonomy - W. Robert Godfrey
14. An Assembly of Theonomists? The teachings of the Westminster Divines on the Law of God - Sinclair B. Ferguson
15. New England Puritans and the State - Samuel T. Logan, Jr.

Conclusion
16. A Challenge to Theonomy - D. Clair Davis.

Of course that brings up to the responses to this book. All of these can be found for free online. If the links below don't work go to the freebooks.com website and download the free divu reader. 

*1. No Other Standard - Dr. Bahnsen*. This was his direct response to the authors of this book.
http://www.freebooks.com/docs/html/gbno/gbno.html

TOC:

Publisher´s Preface Gary North
1. Introduction to the Debate
2. A Recognizable, Distinct Position
3. Spurious Targets and Misguided Arrows
4. Theological and Logical Fallacies
5. Change of Dispensation or Covenant
6. Categories of Old Testament Law
7. Israel´s Theocratic Uniqueness
8. Separation of Church and State
9. God´s Law and Civil Government Today
10. Religious Crimes, Religious Toleration
11. Pluralist Opposition to Theonomy
12. Autonomous Penology, Arbitrary Penology
13. The Penal Code as an Instrument of the Covenant Community
14. Flexibility Regarding the Penal Code
15. What Other Standard?
APPENDIX A: The Exegesis of Matthew 5
APPENDIX B: Poythress as a Theonomist

*2. Theonomy An Informed Response. * Collection of Essays dealing with the WTS book. 
http://www.freebooks.com/docs/djvu/gnti/index.djvu?DJVUOPTS&THUMBNAILS=yes&ZOOM=100&CACHE=yes&toolbar=yes

TOC 

Editor's Preface 
Editor's Introduction 

Part I: Calvinism and Theonomy 
Editor's Introduction to Part I
1. Theonomy as an Extension of Calvinism's Judicial Theology, Gary DeMar 
2. Some Wings for Calvinism's Modern Plane, Gary DeMar 
3. Fear of Flying: Clipping Theonomy's Wings, Gary DeMar 

Part II: Covenantal Sanctions 
Editor's Introduction to Part II 
4. Westminster Seminary on Pluralism, Greg L. Bahnsen 
5. Westminster Seminary on Penology, Greg L. Bahnsen 
6. Civil Sanctions in the New Testament, Kenneth L. Gentry
7. Church Sanctions in the Epistle to the Hebrews, Kenneth L. Gentry 

Part III: The Church 
Editor's Introduction to Part III
8. Whose Victory in History?, Kenneth L. Gentry 
9. Whose Conditions for Charity?, Ray R. Sutton 
10. The Hermeneutics of Leviticus 19:19 - Passing Dr. Poythress' Test, Gary North 
11. A Pastor's Response, John Maphet 
Editor's Conclusion

*3. Westminster's Confession: The Abandonment of Van Til's Legacy - Gary North. * 
This was North's solo response to the book. Probably the weakest of the three but still a worthwhile read.

http://www.freebooks.com/docs/djvu/gnwc/index.djvu?DJVUOPTS&THUMBNAILS=yes&ZOOM=100&CACHE=yes&toolbar=yes

TOC

Foreword 
Preface 
Introduction

Chapter 1: The Question of Inheritance 
Chapter 2: Calvin's Divided Judicial Legacy 
Chapter 3: A Positive Biblical Confession Is Mandatory 
Chapter 4: A Negative Confession Is Insufficient 
Chapter 5: The Question of Law 
Chapter 6: The Question of God's Predictable Historical Sanctions 
Chapter 7: The Question of Millennialism 
Chapter 8: Sic et Non: The Dilemma of Judicial 
Agnosticism
Chapter 9: Abusing the Past
Chapter 10: An Editor's Task: Just Say No! 
Conclusion

Appendix A: H. L. Mencken's Obituary of Machen
Appendix B: Honest Reporting as Heresy 
Appendix C: The Paralysis of the Parachurch Ministries 
Appendix D: Calvin's Millennial Confession
Appendix E: Julius Shepherd
Books for Further Reading

*For a great, cheap resource to buy these books as well as dipping into other theonomic literature shop here:*

http://ebiz.netopia.com/clpress/shopsaltlightbooks/

[Edited on 29-10-2004 by crhoades]

[Edited on 29-10-2004 by crhoades]


----------

